
Jekyll: The CMS you always wanted - rmason
http://jekyllrb.com/news/2016/06/03/update-on-jekyll-s-google-summer-of-code-projects/
======
rajitdasgupta
So excited for this - I tried setting up Jekyll without much success a few
months back (I'm an amateur programmer at best).

Related question: are there any decent tutorials I can follow for this in the
meantime?

------
tenken
It will be funny if this looks like Grav in the end.

